# SKY tv



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Can you tell me if there is UK tv in Cyprus is it SKY ?

What is the cost ?

TIA:ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pepps said:


> Can you tell me if there is UK tv in Cyprus is it SKY ?
> 
> What is the cost ?
> 
> TIA:ranger:


Yes we have Uk TV.
You can have freeview channels which costs nothing once you have the box and sky card or you can pay to have the whole sky package. I dont know how much that is as we just have freeview. We get all the ITV and BBC channels and quite a few others.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Yes we have Uk TV.
> You can have freeview channels which costs nothing once you have the box and sky card or you can pay to have the whole sky package. I dont know how much that is as we just have freeview. We get all the ITV and BBC channels and quite a few others.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks so much Veronica thats a load off my mind and another tick in a box lol

:clap2:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

How are you doing this Veronica? Are you using a UK address as the registration address for the card or did your TV aerial place 'supply' a card? 

My husband says that officially Sky is only available in the UK.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Please don t say that Babs my family wil be devastated !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> How are you doing this Veronica? Are you using a UK address as the registration address for the card or did your TV aerial place 'supply' a card?
> 
> My husband says that officially Sky is only available in the UK.


You can get cards from any of the people who supply the satelite dishes, which is where we got our original card. If you want the full package they can also see to that for you at a cost.
We are not bothered about the full package but our card gets us all of the freeviews channels.
These are the channels that we get. (The ones I have found so far)

102	BBC2
103	ITV
104	Channel 4
105	Channel 5
108	Sky three
115	BBC three
116	BBC4
131	ITV2+1
135	Channel 4+1
139	More 4+1
155	Hollywood TV
157	Film24
167	InfoTV
168	Alba
174	Five US
175	Five US +1
176	Fiver
177	Fiver+1
178	Men and Motors
180	ITV4+1
186	Life
188	Showcase TV
188	True Entertainment
201	Paranormal
203	Channel M
207	Nuts TV
280	Horse and country
501 Sky news
861	Gala TV
974	BBC
994	Channel 4


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can get cards from any of the people who supply the satelite dishes, which is where we got our original card. If you want the full package they can also see to that for you at a cost.
> We are not bothered about the full package but our card gets us all of the freeviews channels.
> These are the channels that we get. (The ones I have found so far)
> 
> ...


Thats really good for free to view

We will have to have the full SKY package as my hubby is sky sports addict lol

I don t think he would relocate if there was no sport !!!! How sad is that lol:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My hubby is also a sports addict but between the sport which is available on the freeview channels and the interactive and his computer he is quite happy with what he gets.
If there is a particular big sports event that he cant get there are loads of bars that show them on huge screens. As my hubby is not a drinker that is about the only time he ever goes into a bar. 

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Again thanks so much !


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

Try showtime, its about the same price as Sky but we found it alot better. Great sports package and films.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

dalaney said:


> Hi
> 
> Try showtime, its about the same price as Sky but we found it alot better. Great sports package and films.


Is it the same showtime as in Dubai as that is continual repeats and hardly any new programmes


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

pepps said:


> Is it the same showtime as in Dubai as that is continual repeats and hardly any new programmes


Probably, not sure

We loved it, and found it a lot better than sky. Always something on to watch. Hubby got to see every premiership game. Films released sooner than on sky, all the top dramas from usa. LOST, Desperate housewives etc etc. great programmes for the kids.

Each to there own of course, but I would recommend it.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

dalaney said:


> Probably, not sure
> 
> We loved it, and found it a lot better than sky. Always something on to watch. Hubby got to see every premiership game. Films released sooner than on sky, all the top dramas from usa. LOST, Desperate housewives etc etc. great programmes for the kids.
> 
> Each to there own of course, but I would recommend it.


Sounds ok to me 

Just can t wait to relocate lol

Trying to get as much info as we can before we leave the sandpit lollane:


----------



## Orbit (Jun 28, 2009)

People with the freeview boxes what size dish are you using, I have a sky package in England but a freeview would be fine for me for my apartment (still adding to it ready for the time when I make the full move over).

In England freeview is not the same as you discribe you don't need a card just a box. I have heard that sat tv is expensive in Cyprus when it comes to equipment ie boxes and dishes and I am also a little confused as to what dish will give me what.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Orbit said:


> People with the freeview boxes what size dish are you using, I have a sky package in England but a freeview would be fine for me for my apartment (still adding to it ready for the time when I make the full move over).
> 
> In England freeview is not the same as you discribe you don't need a card just a box. I have heard that sat tv is expensive in Cyprus when it comes to equipment ie boxes and dishes and I am also a little confused as to what dish will give me what.


The size of dish depends on where you are in Cyprus. We have a 2.7 metre dish but in some place you need a 4m dish.
If you are going to be in an apartment, check first whether any other people in your block have a dish with a spare port on it. Often people will sell or rent a port as the dishes have 4 ports on t hem. That way you spread the cost.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica sorry to be a pain ............should I get my dad to take his UK Sky box over will that work and would it be cheaper ?

I know you probably think I think you re the oracle lol !!!! But I do do the same on the Dubai forum for people relocating to Dubai lol

Thanx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pepps said:


> Veronica sorry to be a pain ............should I get my dad to take his UK Sky box over will that work and would it be cheaper ?
> 
> I know you probably think I think you re the oracle lol !!!! But I do do the same on the Dubai forum for people relocating to Dubai lol
> 
> Thanx


Yes his sky box will work over here and his existing card should get all the fee view programmes. So you will only need to get a dish.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Yes his sky box will work over here and his existing card should get all the fee view programmes. So you will only need to get a dish.
> 
> Veronica


Excellent thank you very much :clap2:


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

*showtime tv*

can anyone tell me how much a tv package like sky is over in cyprus.
and the price of any alternatives , does a freeview box from the uk work in cyprus please thanks
barbara


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Can one get SKY TV in Cyprus without having lived in the UK?


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Can one get SKY TV in Cyprus without having lived in the UK?


The only way we could get UK TV (Sky) is by having a 4 metre dish and we do not have the space for this. Some areas of Cyprus, for example in the mountains) have to have very large dishes for UK TV. We get Show time which is quite good anyway, some UK programmes for example Dr Who, Midsummer Murders etc. and we do get BBC Entertainment which has a very poor selection of programmes, and BBC Lifestyle is mainly very old Antiques Roadshows, and bad daytime cooking or and lifestyle programmes many several years old.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Can one get SKY TV in Cyprus without having lived in the UK?


Yes you can. Just contact one of the satelite installers who will also have sky boxes and cards. Depending on where you are going to be living the size of dish can range from 2.7 metres (which we have) up to 4 metres.
Also you may not need to buy a dish if a neighbour has one which they will let you buy a port on. The dishes all have 4 ports so unless someone has 4 tellies all with sky boxes there is usually a spare port. We have 3 sky boxes and our neighbour has paid us a small token amount for the use of the 4th port.

Veronica


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Mycroft and Veronica. We're currently looking at a really nice house in Coral Bay. We'll have to look into it when we get there. This is getting exciting - 2 months from today until we move... if all goes according to schedule, of course.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Thanks Mycroft and Veronica. We're currently looking at a really nice house in Coral Bay. We'll have to look into it when we get there. This is getting exciting - 2 months from today until we move... if all goes according to schedule, of course.


Hey Steve are you renting or buying in Coral Bay ?

We also are working in the same time frame and that is one of the areas we are looking at :clap2:


----------



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

*thankyou*



Mycroft said:


> The only way we could get UK TV (Sky) is by having a 4 metre dish and we do not have the space for this. Some areas of Cyprus, for example in the mountains) have to have very large dishes for UK TV. We get Show time which is quite good anyway, some UK programmes for example Dr Who, Midsummer Murders etc. and we do get BBC Entertainment which has a very poor selection of programmes, and BBC Lifestyle is mainly very old Antiques Roadshows, and bad daytime cooking or and lifestyle programmes many several years old.


thankyou so very much for all your information it really is a godsend well our big move is in february we relocate to pissouri between paphos and limmasol
we are so looking forward to the move now just a nightmare this end trying to get things sorted 
barbara


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Reading the threads of the people relocating to Cyprus in the next 3 months or so I wonder if indeed it will sink under the weight of us all lol


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

pepps said:


> Hey Steve are you renting or buying in Coral Bay ?
> 
> We also are working in the same time frame and that is one of the areas we are looking at :clap2:


Hi Pepps. We're going to be renting, but I'm not sure I should tell you anything else, since we're now competitors in the rental market ...lol. My wife's business partner is there right now looking at properties for himself and for us; he's moving over in January. We've found some we're interested in and, if all goes well, we should be signing leases next week. 

We plan to leave Australia mid February, but that's contingent on a few factors, most of which have been fulfilled. My wife and kids just got their Italian citizenship, which means that it's a lot easier to reside in an EU country than if we only had Australian citizenship. My wife runs her own company, which is internet based, and all the legalities of setting up a company in Cyprus have been finalised. I aim to finish renovating my house by the end of January, and that's on track. Just have to pack, sell/store my furniture and jump on a plane. We'll have to meet up for a beer once we're all settled in. You can rub the Ashes loss in my face... I'm sure many of you Brits will jump at the chance... while you can... haha.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Hi Pepps. We're going to be renting, but I'm not sure I should tell you anything else, since we're now competitors in the rental market ...lol. My wife's business partner is there right now looking at properties for himself and for us; he's moving over in January. We've found some we're interested in and, if all goes well, we should be signing leases next week.
> 
> We plan to leave Australia mid February, but that's contingent on a few factors, most of which have been fulfilled. My wife and kids just got their Italian citizenship, which means that it's a lot easier to reside in an EU country than if we only had Australian citizenship. My wife runs her own company, which is internet based, and all the legalities of setting up a company in Cyprus have been finalised. I aim to finish renovating my house by the end of January, and that's on track. Just have to pack, sell/store my furniture and jump on a plane. We'll have to meet up for a beer once we're all settled in. You can rub the Ashes loss in my face... I'm sure many of you Brits will jump at the chance... while you can... haha.


LOL:boxing:

ACTUALLY we 're welsh lol ............... so there is a big difference but we do count the english cricket team as us as there were.... some welsh guys in the team... I know ot was a long long time ago lol/// but we play good rugby 

We live in Dubai and we are relocating but only for 2 weeks of every 4 but will spend all summer there ( jun July Aug and Sept ) as Dubai is toooooo hot lol

We are renting as well but you are ahead of us as we don t go over to look until mid Jan and hope to sort out a property then

Of course we will all get together and have a "warm " beer :spit: only teasing 

Having done 10 years in Europe we really feel it is the best place to live and hopefully Cyprus will meet all our expectations 

Let us know how you get on with your rental search and any left over send them over to us lane:

Speak soon :ranger:


----------

